# Ankle fusion and golf



## brickie (Jan 19, 2018)

Has anyone on here had, or know of anyone who has had an ankle fusion? How did it affect your/ their golf?
 The ankle I am having fused is my left one and I am a left handed player so the affected ankle is my "trailing" foot.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Dean Ashton has a handcap of 6 yet his ankle was fused years ago


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a friend who has had both his ankles fused and he plays off of 4. Hobbles about a bit but he can play.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2018)

Gp that playing in our roll up has one of his fused, off 6 and not problem


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 20, 2018)

brickie said:



			Has anyone on here had, or know of anyone who has had an ankle fusion? How did it affect your/ their golf?
 The ankle I am having fused is my left one and I am a left handed player so the affected ankle is my "trailing" foot.
		
Click to expand...

A tennis pal of mine also plays golf, he's had his right ankle fused, he plays golf 3 times a week and is still an annoyingly good doubles player at tennis.


----------



## brickie (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry. Have been away for a while so didn't get chance to thank those of you who answered.
I feel reassured now and reading through the replies it seems I can look forward to a handicap improvement too!!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 17, 2018)

brickie said:



			Sorry. Have been away for a while so didn't get chance to thank those of you who answered.
I feel reassured now and reading through the replies it seems I can look forward to a handicap improvement too!!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the op, I hope the recovery period is short and your continued golfing life is long.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2018)

brickie said:



			Sorry. Have been away for a while so didn't get chance to thank those of you who answered.
I feel reassured now and reading through the replies it seems I can look forward to a handicap improvement too!!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back. Do you have a date yet? Listen to the professional and do the hard work in rehab. No point rushing back and if the other posts are anything to go by, the handicap will drop significantly. Good luck with it


----------



## Jurlilane (Aug 19, 2021)

Has anyone experienced knee problems? Can I continue to play golf?


----------



## Besalynus (Aug 19, 2021)

Who would have thought that golf was such an injury-prone game? In all the time I've been into it, which is more than ten years. I've had a lot of injuries. Dislocated joints, sprains, muscle injury. Just a year ago, I hurt my knee very badly. I had an expensive operation. I had to rehabilitate for a long time and bought a hinged knee brace. During my practice, I have also met people with ankle arthrodesis. After any injury or surgery, you will feel discomfort while playing. I wish everyone to follow the safety rules as carefully as possible and warm-up well before the game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 19, 2021)

Jurlilane said:



			Has anyone experienced knee problems? Can I continue to play golf?
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course .
I dislocated mine and ruptured my ACL. Years ago.
There is a difference which one it is ,the lead knee is under more pressure in the through swing imo.
But you can adapt your swing to accommodate your injury.
You must keep your legs strong to minimise risk.
Might be a good idea to ask a sports phisio for some advice in starting up again , dos and donts etc.
As with any sport once injury or age start getting a grip your expectations must come down a bit.
But just be glad you can play.
Good luck.


----------



## Sats (Aug 20, 2021)

Jurlilane said:



			Has anyone experienced knee problems? Can I continue to play golf?
		
Click to expand...

That would depend on the injury you've got, I've got a degenerative tear of the meniscus - only issue I have is my knee can lock out. I've not had the issue mid swing, but I just strap it up for rounds for that peace of mind.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2021)

Lad at my place has a prosthetic lower leg and plays an excellent game off HI of 19.2


----------

